# Important Poll--Nuggets Backcourt



## tremaine (Dec 14, 2006)

*Important Nuggets Poll*

Please vote if you think you know the right answer. 

Make sure you have voted in this version. This is the main version of the poll. Votes in the other version, which wss posted by mistake, were counted only until about 10:30 pm eastern time on March 25.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I voted for AI and Carter.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

There's no "after atkins was lost." We all knew that was a bone-headed signing. Atkins isn't even as good as Carter, and that's sad.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

what the hell are u talking about? atkins is much better than carter.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> what the hell are u talking about? atkins is much better than carter.


lol. Atkins is a better shooter, and pick and roll passer. Carter is a better everything else


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

everything else? what exactly?

lethal 3point shooter + crappy everything else > crappy everything


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> everything else? what exactly?
> 
> lethal 3point shooter + crappy everything else > crappy everything


Anthony carter is an above average defender, a decent ball-handler, a very good outlet passer, and a good half-court facilitator.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol hes none of those. half-court facilitator? lol he dribbles up to the half court line and iverson does the rest. hes a terrible defender (ok, slightly better than chucky). and its pretty easy to not turn it over walking the ball up to half court, which he sometimes seems to **** up in horrible situations in the 4th...

they both suck and shouldnt be starting, but chucky is clearly the better player. its pretty obvious too.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> half-court facilitator? lol he dribbles up to the half court line and iverson does the rest. hes a terrible defender (ok, slightly better than chucky). and its pretty easy to not turn it over walking the ball up to half court, which he sometimes seems to **** up in horrible situations in the 4th...


are you trying to annoy me, or are you really this big of an idiot?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Both guys serve minor minor roles as "point guards" on this team. Iverson controls the ball on offense and if doesn't...Melo does. The offense runs through them.

So whoever is hitting the 3 better that night should be playing. Start one and if he's cold...bench his *** and put in the other. Neither guy is anything special -- though I haven't exactly seen much of Chucky...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Both guys serve minor minor roles as "point guards" on this team. Iverson controls the ball on offense and if doesn't...Melo does. The offense runs through them.
> 
> So whoever is hitting the 3 better that night should be playing. Start one and if he's cold...bench his *** and put in the other. Neither guy is anything special -- though I haven't exactly seen much of Chucky...


I don't like chucky at all. He's unreliable for 3 since the injury, and while that will probably warm up, he's nowhere near as good as carter at breaking or defense.


----------



## tremaine (Dec 14, 2006)

After 1 1/2 days of voting around the internet, the total vote is: 

29 Votes for A) Anthony Carter PG and Allen Iverson SG 
51 Votes for B ) Allen Iverson PG and J.R. Smith SG 
10 Votes for C) Allen Iverson PG and Yakhouba Diawara SG 

I want at least 300 votes, but am not sure I'm going to get much past 250 though. As of now, I am going to keep counting until I get at least 250 votes, or until the end of April, whichever comes last. 

Anyone who hasn't voted yet, please vote if you know enough about the subject. There are many more votes to come, so the margins and the rankings of the choices can change a lot in the days ahead.


----------



## tremaine (Dec 14, 2006)

This is the version of the poll that is counted from now on; the other version has been shut down, but the votes up to now in that other version were counted in the internet total.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

tremaine said:


> This is the version of the poll that is counted from now on; the other version has been shut down, but the votes up to now in that other version were counted in the internet total.


if you want to get a lot of votes, just ask one of the nuggets' bloggers (nugg doctor, pick axe and roll) to run the poll.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I don't like chucky at all. He's unreliable for 3 since the injury, and while that will probably warm up, he's nowhere near as good as carter at breaking or defense.


chucky was hitting the threes just last week. now he isnt playing.

and enough about AC being good at defense. hes not. its legit fact that NONE of the best 5 player combos this season list him. and its fact that the defense is WORSE with him in.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW you guys are deep. 

Cant decide between JR & Atkins or Carter.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

hroz said:


> WOW you guys are deep.
> 
> Cant decide between JR & Atkins or Carter.


Come on Broski...just some Nuggets fans discussing the team on the Nuggets board. Sure we're talking about two trashy players in Atkins and Carter, but they serve their roles...just like your Rockets role players. They aren't anything special, but they all are excelling right now. 

I just hope a Rockets fan isn't getting cocky about a team that hasn't advanced out of the first round yet...much like our Nuggets! You gotta win something to talk -- and I'm not sure if the Rockets will be sending you anything if they do win anyways...


----------

